# More ... > Exchange and mart >  A few Queens available if you are stuck

## The Drone Ranger

This year I have ended up with a few queens still in apideas
If you are stuck with a queenless hive one of them might save the day
Bear in mind at this time of year hives can look queenless but the queen has just stopped laying temporarily
Any queen introduced to a hive which already has a queen( laying or not) will just be killed so you must be certain there is no queen

I am not making any claims for them
They are the usual admixture type of hybrid bees most of us have in our hives
I *can't* say they will produce well behaved bees or if they will bring in a good honey crop.
They are what queen breeders in the past would describe as untested

What I *can* say is they are laying in the Apidea, and the mother queens were OK temper and health wise. 
I won't be needing them myself 

Just send PM to my inbox if you are in a queenless situation
I will post here when they are gone.

One more left Sunday 15th September

Thursday 19th September all booked or posted now

----------

